# Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white



## StylezQ (24. November 2011)

*Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Moin moin,

ich habe vor mir in den nächsten Tagen einen PC mit folgender Konfiguration zu kaufen:

*CPU*

intel Core i7 2600k -> wird mit einer Wasserkühlung gekühlt.

*GPU*

Gigabyte Radeon HD 6970 WindForce 3X 2GB

*MB*

ASUS P8P67 Pro Rev 3.1

*RAM*

Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 16GB

*NT*

be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3

*SSD*

Crucial m4 128 GB

*HDD*

2x Seagate Barracuda 7200 500GB (wird später gekauft wg. Thailand)

*CASE*

NZXT Phantom white 

*ODD*

Sony Optiarc AD-7260S schwarz

Nun will ich meinen i7 auf min. 4.6 Ghz übetakten und dann soll er noch schön ruhig und einigermaßen Kühl laufen.
Dem Budget ist nach oben eig. keine Grenzen gesetz, es sollte aber nicht zu teuer werden.

Und wo sollen die Teile in meinem NZXT am besten angebracht werden (ist meine erste WK)?

Greets

StylezQ


----------



## <BaSh> (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

1. Warum die Grafikkarte nicht auch kühlen? Dafür müsste dann aber eine Karte im Referenz-Design gewählt werden.
2. Du kannst auch wenn sich die SB CPUs gut OC lassen keine 4,6 als minimum setzen. Einige CPUs schaffen nichteinmal 4,5 Ghz unter 1,35v.
3. Wie sieht es aus kann der Radiator auch extern stehen?
4. Irgendwelche Farbwünsche?(Bitte kein UV )


Edit: Hier mal ein Warenkorb Vorschlag.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Hallo:
schnell mal zamgwürfelt  Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
In das Gehäuse bekommst net so viel Radifläche rein und wenn man GPU & CPU gscheit cooln will, muss mehr her ^^

CUSTOM WAKÜE hat nur sinn wenn GPU & CPU kühln will, ansonsten ist man bei ner H50 oder H100 besser drann P/L technisch 

-- 12 % ab 2.12.2011 bei Aquatuning  - Ankuendigung Nikolaus-Rabattaktion 2011 von AquaTuning + Gewinnspiel - Meisterkuehler


----------



## StylezQ (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Naja 655€??? Ist doch ein bisschen viel. Hatte davon gehört das man mit 200€ eine gute CPU Kühlung bekommt.
Ich habe ig. bisher eher schlechtes über die Kompaktwasserkühlung gehört.

Farbwünsche? weiß, blau etc, was halt zum Case passt.
radiatoren sollten wenns geht innerhalb sein, wie hier.


----------



## <BaSh> (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Ok 200€ dann könntest du es so machen: 
>>>Warenkorb<<<
Aber warum nicht eine Referenz Karte kaufen, dann einen weiteren Radiator und die Grafikkarte dann auch mit einbinden?


----------



## StylezQ (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Sieht doch schon besser aus, Danke. Passt der Radiator in das Case unter die beiden 200mm Fans oder muss ich diese dann außen anbringen?


----------



## <BaSh> (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Ich zitiere mal von Caseking.de


> Für die Integration einer Wasserkühlung verfügt der Phantom Tower über  vier Schlauchöffnungen an der Gehäuserückseite und die  Montagemöglichkeit für einen 240er Dual-Radiator unterhalb der 200er  Lüfter im Deckel.



Daher sollte der Radiator passen. Wenn dann die Grafikkarte hinzukommen sollte kann man ja eventuell noch den hinteren 140iger Lüfter mit einem Radiator versehen.


----------



## StylezQ (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Also wenn ich nur die CPU kühlen reicht der von dir vorgeschlagene Radiator unter den beiden 200mm?

Danke schonmal für deine Hilfe.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Meine config war mal auf GRAK + CPU OC am limit  deswegn das Monster Teil als Radi 
Ein 240er wird schon für die cpu locker reichen  - so viel TDP bringt Sandy net zam. Wenn du mal vorhast die HD6970 unter wasser zu setzn dann bitte wie Bash sagt schau aufs ref design sons gibts da nur probs ^^

Aber wie gesagt du steigst billiger aus wenn du nen H100 nimmst sollte die Grak auch in Zukunft nicht ins sys integriert werden ^^


----------



## StylezQ (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Ne GraKa lasse ich so wies ist. Ist sowieso schon 'n Beast


----------



## razzor1984 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*



StylezQ schrieb:


> Ne GraKa lasse ich so wies ist. Ist sowieso schon 'n Beast


 
Dann kauf dir ne H100 & steck 2 x *Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 * drauf und du bist glücklich ^^

Edit - wenns massives OC wird könnte man noch Slip streams in erwägung ziehen mit 1900rpm is das dann aber ein DÜSN jet


----------



## StylezQ (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Wie oft denn noch, ich habe bisher nur schlechtes von denen gehört. Die Pumpen rattern, die Schläuche sind steif und die Kühlleistung ist nur so gut wie n Luftkühler.

P.S: Wo sind denn bei der Konfig die Schläuche
Bin ich blind?

//Edit: Gefunden


----------



## razzor1984 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*



StylezQ schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch, ich habe bisher nur schlechtes von denen gehört. Die Pumpen rattern, die Schläuche sind steif und die Kühlleistung ist nur so gut wie n Luftkühler.


 
Trifft alles auf ne H50 zu aber die is auch nimma die Jüngste 
Wenns unbedingt Custom sein muss dann bitte - nur ich betrachte sowas wenn man ne only cpu config nimmt als fehl investment


----------



## <BaSh> (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Naja die Custom Wakü ist nunmal erweiterbar. Das heißt er kann, wenn mehr Fläche verbaut wird auch mehr Kühlen. Das kann er mit einer Kompaktkühlung nicht.


----------



## razzor1984 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Geb dir recht Bash aber dann gleich gscheite Pumpe & AGB - Weiters vll ein dicker 240er damit die lufis net so schnell drehn müssn ???


----------



## StylezQ (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Ja, erweiterbarkeit ist mir wichtig, falls ich es doch im Nachhinein machen möchte.
Wieso nur 2x 120mm? 2x 140 mm (oder mehr) lassen sich doch bei weniger U/m laufen lassen, sind also leiser und können mehr kühlen wenn verlangt.

Ist nur so ein Vorschlag, kann also falsch liegen 

Noch ein paar andere Fragen die dumm erscheinen mögen, ist aber meine erste Wasserkühlung.

1. Brauche ich bestimmte Werkzeuge außer Schraubenzieher?
2. Gibt es irgendwo eine (Video-)Anleitung an der ich mich orientieren kann.
3. Müssen die Pump, AGB, etc an bestimmten Stellen im Gehäuse angebracht werden, wenn nein, welche sind zu empfehlen?

Greets


----------



## <BaSh> (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Am besten liest du dir den Wakü-Guide hier im Forum durch. Da steht alles wichtige drin 
Weisst du denn ob 2x140 oben in das Gehäuse passen? Ansonsten könnte man noch den hinteren 140iger nutzen


----------



## StylezQ (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Jup werde ich machen also von der Breite her müssten die passen, bei der Länge muss ich noch schauen. Wie soll man den 140er einbinden???


----------



## bobtune (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Wenn du noch garnichts da hast, weder PC noch Wakü... liess hier ein wenig durch die guides stell Fragen, auch in anderen Foren. Wenn du dann soweit bist, dass du in den Marktplatz darfst, kannste dick sparen. Muss kein 600 Euro Paket sein! Gebraucht verticken manche User hier ihre Wakü für die Hälfte! Nur Verschleißteile wie Schläuche und AGB (falls Plexi - Glykol!) musst du halt neu kaufen.


----------



## <BaSh> (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

@StylezQ 
Den hinteren Lüfterausgang kannst du mit einem Radiator versehen. In deinem Fall mit einem 140iger. Das sollte dir mehr Kühlfläche bringen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. November 2011)

Im Wakü-Guide findest du außerdem noch eine schriftliche Zusammenbau Anleitung/ Orientierung, und eine bebilderte von mir.


----------



## StylezQ (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Ok, ich verstehe  
Also den 2x 120mm Radi + den 1x 140mm 
Kann mir einer einen guten zusätzlichen 140mm Radiator empfehlen?
Und, kann ich die Raditoren an die Lüftersteuerung von dem Case anschließen?



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Im Wakü-Guide findest du außerdem noch eine  schriftliche Zusammenbau Anleitung/ Orientierung, und eine bebilderte  von mir.


 
werde mir den Guide später durchlesen.

Sorry falls ich dumme Fragen stelle.


----------



## <BaSh> (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Als 140iger könntest du den günstigen Magicool nehmen oder den etwas leistungsstärkeren Phobya.
Bei beiden solltest du noch einen 140iger Lüfter dazukaufen. Zum Beispiel Noiseblocker PK-2 oder wenn es günstiger sein soll Enermax T.B Silence.
Sicher kannst du die Lüfter der Radiatoren an eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen. Jedoch solltest du dann die Temperaturen immer im Auge behalten


----------



## StylezQ (25. November 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Im Wakü-Guide findest du außerdem noch eine schriftliche Zusammenbau Anleitung/ Orientierung, und eine bebilderte von mir.



Ein Link zu der bebilderten währe nicht schlecht.l



<BaSh> schrieb:


> Als 140iger könntest du den günstigen Magicool nehmen oder den etwas leistungsstärkeren Phobya.
> Bei beiden solltest du noch einen 140iger Lüfter dazukaufen. Zum Beispiel Noiseblocker PK-2 oder wenn es günstiger sein soll Enermax T.B Silence.
> Sicher kannst du die Lüfter der Radiatoren an eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen. Jedoch solltest du dann die Temperaturen immer im Auge behalten


 
Dann würde ich zusaätzlich zu den anderem Radi den Phobya mir dem Noisblocker PK-2 nehmen (das geht doch, oder?).

Brauche ich dann zusätzliche Schläuche oder so?


----------



## <BaSh> (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Du bräuchtest dann 2 weitere Schraubanschlüsse. Ich würde 2 Winkel kaufen. Du solltest dir am besten schoneinmal eine Skizze machen vom Gehäuse mit den eingebauten Sachen wie Radiator, Pumpe etc. Dann kannst du auch planen, wie du den Schlauch am besten verlegst.


----------



## StylezQ (25. November 2011)

Werde gleich mal Paint starten, Grafik folgt 

So erste Grafik: Keine Ahnung wo ich die Pumpe und das AGB platzieren soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit wie füge ich das Bild gescheit ein? 

UUUUPS

Der Fan an der Rückseite ist doch "nur" 120mm - ich weiß aber jetzt nicht ob da doch n 140er hin passt.
'Tschuldigung


----------



## <BaSh> (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Mh dann tausch den 140iger gegen einen 120iger und den Lüfter dann auch gegen die passende Version. Ist aber auch mein Fehler. War der Meinung das hinten ein 140iger hinpasst. Bin wohl von meinem HAF-X verwöhnt


----------



## StylezQ (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Werde ich machen. Was sagst du zu der Positionierung von der Pumpe und ABG?

//edit Gibt es den Phobya auch in der 120mm-Version?


----------



## <BaSh> (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Kann ich nichts zusagen. Der Link führt bei mir ins Leere. Am einfachsten ist es wenn du AGB+Pumpe in den Festplattenkäfig stellst.
Oder eben auf den Festplattenkäfig.


----------



## StylezQ (25. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





vlt so...

Ähm, kann man denn die beiden HDD Plätze links neben den großen HDD-Käfig abmontieren, denn dann hätte die Pumpe dort platz.


----------



## <BaSh> (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Doppelposts bitte vermeiden. Ob man den HD Käfig abbauen kann weiss ich nicht, vielleicht findest du dazu etwas auf Caseking.de o.ä. Seiten.


----------



## StylezQ (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Scheint wohl zu funktionieren 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



>>>Hier der überarbeitete Wahrenkorb mit dem 2ten Radi<<< 
Passt das so?


----------



## StylezQ (26. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

*Sry wg. Doppelpost.*

Wie viel würde es kosten, CPU *UND* GPU zu kühlen?

Werde die GPU kaum übertakten, es geht nur um silent.

Nur ne Frage aus reinem Interesse.


----------



## <BaSh> (26. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Also wenn du bei der GPU auf eine im Referenz Design setzen würdest kostet dich das ca 80€ für den Kühler.


----------



## StylezQ (26. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Kannst du mal bitte den Warenkorb so Konfiguieren, das die GPU mitgekühlt wird?

Und kennst du ne gute Karte im Ref-Design? (also ne ATi Radeon HD 6970)

Edit:\\
Brauche ich jetzt außer dem Schraubenzieher bestimmte Werkzeuge?
Muss ich die Schläuche zuschneiden?
Lohnt es sich für Silent-only die GPU per Wasser zu kühlen, oder reicht da Luft?
Muss ich etw. bestimmtes beachten, wenn ich die Radiatoren an die Lüftersteuerung von dem Case anschließe?
Lohnt es sich Wärmesensoren zu verbauen, und wenn ja, was kosten diese?
Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass man die Pumpe und das AGB in die freien 5 1/4" Slots bauen kann? Das AGB muss ja höher liegen als die Pumpe, oder?

Edit2:\\
Ich habe mich gerade dazu entschlossen eine extra Lüftersteuerung für die Radiatoren einzbauen? Kannt da jemand eine gute und preisgünstige?

Des weiter ein paar Fragen zum Case-Modding (ich weiß, die passen hier eig. nicht rein, wenn ich diesen Thread aber schon offen habe kann ich sie hier reinstellen)

Ich würde gerne mein NZXT mit einem Fenster ausstatten. Da ich aber so etwas noch NIE gemacht habe, habe ich mir überlegt das hier zu bestellen. Was haltet ihr davon?

Kann jemand gute LEDs für die Innenbeleuchtung empfehlen (blau bitte)?

Kann man diese LEDs dann von extern (z.B: über einen Schlater) ein und ausschalten? Würde den PC im Idle-Mode lieber unbeleuchtet lassen. 

Gibt es gute fertig gesleevete kabel (für NT verkabelung)?

Sry,falls es dumme Fragen sind


----------



## StylezQ (27. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

*<<<PUSH>>>*
​
ich warte auf Antworten...


----------



## Uter (27. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*



StylezQ schrieb:


> Kannst du mal bitte den Warenkorb so Konfiguieren, das die GPU mitgekühlt wird?


Das musst du schon selbst machen. 



StylezQ schrieb:


> Und kennst du ne gute Karte im Ref-Design? (also ne ATi Radeon HD 6970)


Ich würde die günstigste nehmen.



StylezQ schrieb:


> Brauche ich jetzt außer dem Schraubenzieher bestimmte Werkzeuge?


s. Guide



StylezQ schrieb:


> Muss ich die Schläuche zuschneiden?


Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?



StylezQ schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich für Silent-only die GPU per Wasser zu kühlen, oder reicht da Luft?


Für die Graka rentiert sich eine Wakü m.M.n. deutlich mehr als für CPU-only. Inzwischen macht CPU-only m.M.n. gar keinen Sinn mehr (außer man nutzt keine Graka).



StylezQ schrieb:


> Muss ich etw. bestimmtes beachten, wenn ich die Radiatoren an die Lüftersteuerung von dem Case anschließe?


Nö.



StylezQ schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich Wärmesensoren zu verbauen, und wenn ja, was kosten diese?


Einer kann ganz hilfreich sein und kostet auch nicht die Welt, ist aber letztlich eine Spielerei.



StylezQ schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass man die Pumpe und das AGB in die freien 5 1/4" Slots bauen kann? Das AGB muss ja höher liegen als die Pumpe, oder?


 s. Guide


----------



## Chris2109 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Guten Morgen,

also ich habe das selbe Gehäuse wie du dir gerne kaufen möchtest. Meine Wasserkühlung habe ich innerhalb der letzten 14 Tage dort drin versenkt, deswegen kann ich dir, denke ich, wenn du hilfe brauchst ein paar Tipps geben.

Wenn du einen 240er Radi oben einbauen möchstest, dann kannst du oben keinen 200er Lüfter betreiben. Es sind zwar Adapter mitgeliefert, mit Hilfe derer du den Radiator unter die beiden Lüfter Slots bauen kannst, jedoch gibt es dann höchstwahrscheinlich eine Kollision mit deinem Mainboard im Bereich der RAM-Riegel. Deshalb beide Lüfter oben weg, Staubgitter raus und den Radiator mittig anschrauben.

Bei einem 280er kann ich dir nur sagen, dass er von der Länger her reinpasst, aber Anschraubtechnisch könnte es da dünn aussehen mit Haltepunkte und du musst dir evtl etwas einfallen lassen. 

Ein 360er passt oben ebenfalls rein, dazu musst du jedoch im Bereich des Frontpanel zwei Aussparungen für die Anschlüsse machen und es fallen 1-2 5,25" Laufwerksschächte weg. 

Bei allen 3 Möglichkeiten ist jedoch daran zu denken, dass du die 200mm Lüfter nicht in die obere Abdeckung integrieren kannst, da die Klipser dafür so bescheiden angebracht sind, dass es danach nicht mehr zugeht-

Als Pumpe läuft bei mir im System eine Eheim 600 Station von Alphacool. Da ist die Pumpe direkt im AGB drin und somit sparst du Platz. Ich kann sie dir nur wärmstens empfehlen, sie ist leise und hat gute Förderleistung. Für die Pumpe habe ich den kleinen Festplattenkäfig ausgebaut. Ersten brauch ich keine 7-9 HDD´s und zweitens passt die Pumpe perfekt an den Platz^^.

 An der Rückwand kannst du einen 120er Radiator einbauen. Dazu musst du jedoch zunächst das Schließsystem für den Diebstahlschutz rausbauen, sind nur 2 kleine Schrauben und nicht weiter wild. Wenn du den dann drin hast musst du zusätzlich den 200 mm Lüfter an der Seitenwand entfernen, dieser Kollidiert sonst mit den Anschlüssen des Radiators.

So viel nun zum Einbau einer Wasserkühlung komplett intern und ohne Dremeln beim NZXT Phantom.

Im Anhang hab ich dir noch ein Bild von meinem derzeitigen Stand gepostet. Zum Nikolaus wird der 120er Radiator mit eingebunden.

MfG Chris




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneiderbernd (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

also für 4.6Ghz reicht auch nen Mugen 2 und wird bei mir nicht wärmer wie 60°...zur not nimm den H100 mit 2 ordentlichen Lüftern und spar Dein Geld für anderes...sehe jetzt den Sinn nicht! Würdest Du CPU u. GPU kühlen wollen um ans limit zu kommen würde ich das verstehen...aber soviel Geld für 4.6Ghz die mit nem 35€ Luftkühler auch möglich sind, entzieht sich meiner Logik.


----------



## StylezQ (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Ich habe mich doch entschlossen GPU und CPU zu kühlen 

Danke an die Antworten! 

Währe schön, wenn ihr diese Fragen noch beantworten könntet:



			
				StylezQ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich gerade dazu entschlossen eine extra Lüftersteuerung für die Radiatoren einzbauen? Kannt da jemand eine gute und preisgünstige?
> 
> Des weiter ein paar Fragen zum Case-Modding (ich weiß, die passen hier eig. nicht rein, wenn ich diesen Thread aber schon offen habe kann ich sie hier reinstellen)
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris2109 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Für die Radiator-Lüfter kannst du getrost die vom Gehäuse nehmen, sieht erstens besser aus und zweitens hat sie die selben Funktionen wie eine externe.

Die Seitentür kansnt du nehmen, hat ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und wenn du es sowieso noch nie gemacht hast, 30€ sind nicht zu viel dafür.

Wenn du punktuell beleuchten willst dann kannst du zu LED´s greifen, sind meist aber ohne Schalter, wenn alles schön leuchten soll, dann Kaltlichkathoden von Revoltec-gut-günstig-mit Schalter

Siehe da-> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Kathoden 30cm

Gesleevte Kabel gibt es extra für das NZXT bei Caseking: Caseking.de - Modding - Kabel-Modding - Sleeved Cables und dann runter Scrollen bis du bei N wie NZXT bist und da gibt es alles was dein HErz begehrt

Z.B. Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Sleeved Cables » NZXT 4x SATA Kabel 60cm, black HSG - sleeved white

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen

MfG


----------



## StylezQ (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*



> dann Kaltlichkathoden von Revoltec-gut-günstig-mit Schalter



ich habe gehört, die haben eine kurze Lebensdauer, stimmt das?


----------



## Chris2109 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Ich hab meine zum Teil seit 5 Jahren..völlig ausreichend meiner Meinung nach


----------



## StylezQ (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Ok, das klingt gut. Nun habe ich noch eine generelle Frage.
Ich werde die WaKü für die GPU erst im Sommer hohlen, das das  Budget derzeit nur für die CPU ausreicht und die mir wichtiger ist. Gibt es Designs der 6970 die WaKü-Kompatibel sind aber nicht so rumbrüllen?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Chris2109 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Da müssen andere helfen, damit hab ich mich noch nicht auseinander gesetzt.

Ich würde sicherlich zu etwas derartigem greifen:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Radeon HD 6970, 2048MB GDDR5, PCIe mit montiertem aquagratiX HD 6970 Aquacomputer Radeon HD 6970, 2048MB GDDR5, PCIe mit montiertem aquagratiX HD 6970 12428

^^


----------



## StylezQ (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

hmmm 465€ für die GPU + Cooler?? Ist doch ein bisschen viel. HD 6970 ref Design ca. 270€ plus Cooler ca 80€ ist da weit billiger.
Wenn ich mir recht überlge kauf ich doch erstmal den 240er radi + GPu und rüste später dann die CPU auf. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Chris2109 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Also bei mir ist heute die Seitenwand eingetroffen. Passt super und sieht auch richtig gut aus. Gleichzeitig hab ich mir noch schwarzlich reingebaut, blaue Kathoden kommen nächste Woche noch rein und dann kann ich immer wechseln wie ich mag. Den Schalter dafür hab ich in der Blende an der Front verbaut, nur leider kein Bild gemacht, wenn du es trotzdem sehen willst, dann musst es sagen, dann lad ich noch eins hoch. Ansonsten hier die Bilder vom Window , damit du dir einen Eindruck machen kannst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## StylezQ (30. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Wow, sieht gut aus 
Wie ist die Qualität vom Window?
Und ein Foto vom Schlater währe nicht schlecht!
Schickes Case


----------



## Chris2109 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Also bei der Plexi-Qualität kann man nicht meckern, stabil, sauber, gut verarbeitet

Hier das Bild


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StylezQ (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Wow, wird gekauft!

So Leute, etwas GANZ anderes. Ich habe mich entschlossen jetzt erst einmal den PC an sich zu kaufen, und im Sommer dann die WaKü.

Auch die hardware wird überarbeitet (i5 2500k statt i7 2600k, da dieser einfach zu übertrieben für meine Zwecke ist -> geld sparen )

Hier die Liste.

Ich suche einen günstigen und seriösen Shop, bei dem Ich per Rechnung zahlen kann (also ganz altmodisch, per Überweisung).
Bei Alternate kann man das zwar, dort ist aber das MB nicht gelistet.

Greets


----------



## Chris2109 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Ich kann dir das Board ans Herz legen, läuft stabil, 4 DDR 3 slots, 2x PCI-e 16x mit Crossfire und preis leistung eifnach top, oc´n geht damit auch super

GIGABYTE GA-P67A-D3-B3


----------



## StylezQ (1. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Empfehlung 

Aber Alternate ist schon teuer. Gibts
nicht einen billigeren Shop? Wie gesagt, sollte mit Rechnung bezahlbar sein.


----------



## botr (1. Dezember 2011)

StylezQ schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> 
> ich habe vor mir in den nächsten Tagen einen PC mit folgender Konfiguration zu kaufen:
> 
> ...



Kauf dir den 2700k max 4,6ghz takten mehr nicht da er sonst schaden nimmt ich hab 2600k 4,6 ghz wasserkühlung max60 crad sonst immer 35

Am bord wird ich nicht sparen du brauchst 16 lanes pro pcie slot sonst bremst es die gpus


----------



## StylezQ (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich bleibe doch bei Single GPU. i7 2700k  ? Nein,es wird der i5 2500k. 
Meine Hauptfrage ist ja immer noch der Shop.


----------



## botr (1. Dezember 2011)

StylezQ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bleibe doch bei Single GPU. i7 2700k  ? Nein,es wird der i5 2500k.
> Meine Hauptfrage ist ja immer nofh der Shop.



Cyberport ist das beste weiß ja nicht wo du herkommst aber billig und du hast ein laden wo du hingehen kannst der gleichzeitig ein online shop ist


----------



## StylezQ (1. Dezember 2011)

Komme aus der Nähe von Mannheim (Nordbaden). Werde mal recherchieren, ob einer in der nähe ist.


----------



## <BaSh> (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

@ Te lass dich nicht verunsichern deine PC Konfig ist ok.
Wenn du Preise vergleichen willst schau mal bei gh.de.


----------



## StylezQ (1. Dezember 2011)

Mache ich doch 
Bloß entweder sind es NoName Shops, keine Bezahlung per Rechnung möglich oder einfach nur überteuert.

//Edit: Cyberport hat nur Stores in Berlin, Leipzig, Dresden und Wien 

Und Bezahlung per Rechnung nur für Firmenkunden...


----------



## botr (2. Dezember 2011)

StylezQ schrieb:
			
		

> Mache ich doch
> Bloß entweder sind es NoName Shops, keine Bezahlung per Rechnung möglich oder einfach nur überteuert.
> 
> //Edit: Cyberport hat nur Stores in Berlin, Leipzig, Dresden und Wien
> ...



Alternate is noch gut aber ich selber hab alles von cyberport....

Und sorry aber alles unter dem 2600k is nicht mehr zeitgemäß....und wenn du voll zocken willst würde ich die paar euro mehr investieren....Batman Arkham City das neue brauch schon ne 590 gtx um alles auf voll zu bekommen....amd ist nicht gut zu schwache cpus gpus...kein Physik x was ich sehr geil finde besonders bei Mafia 2...ich würde mir an deiner stelle ne 580gtx super oc holen mit 3gb ram...sonnst kannste dir in 1-2 jahren wieder einen neuen pc zusammenstellen und gibst noch mehr aus!!!

Ich bin schon lange in der Branche tätig und rüste für viele auf und das macht die Erfahrung wenn man jedes gute spiel hat und analysiert fps vergleiche...wie lang kann ich alles auf max spielen blablabal

Ich weiß jeder will hier recht haben oder seine meinung vertreten aber ich teste die praxis selber mit grafikkarten verschiedenen cpus und man muss da schon mal die warheit sagen 

PS:
 Benchmarks sagen null aus und sind total für den arsch...

Beispiel bf3 alles auf ultra 4xmsaa 1920x1080 und dann ne 560ti mit 35 -45 fps so ein quatsch ...der vram läuft über und es kommen beim schnellen drehen zu fps einbrüchen die es unspielbar machen auch im sli....

Also nur ne info wenn du dann verdutzt kuckst das es doch nich so viele fps hat das es spass macht ja dann wirst du dich an mich erinnern


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. Dezember 2011)

Botr in Richtung max settings hast du recht, aber zu behaupten alles unter 2600k seih nicht mehr zeitgemäß?? Da hast du überhaupt keinen plan!!! Nicht jedes Game benutzt 8cores oder hatt hyperthreading Unterstützung. Bf3 mal ausgenommen.

Ein i5 2500k wird noch einige Jahre reichen, Vorallem mit oc!!
Wenn du keine CPU lastigen Games hast, werden bei oc selbst 2 bis 3 580gtx nicht limitieren!

Ich selbst bin NVIDIA Fan, aber dennoch sind AMD Karten leistungstechnisch nicht zu unterschätzen.

Pysiks wird eh nur von jedem 10 Game genutzt, ist also ein nettes Feature aber mehr auch nicht. Viel interessanter ist da die Cuda technik. 

Wenn du die Meinung vertrittst das alles unten drunter für dich nicht reicht, ok.

Aber wenn es um sinnvolle Gaming rig mit guten p/l geht ist i5 2500k angesagt.


----------



## StylezQ (2. Dezember 2011)

Thx @ CoXxOnE. Das Gleiche wollte ich auch schreiben. 

Von PhysX halte ich überhaupt nichts und im €/FpS Bereich liegt die 6970 vor der 570 und 580 - deshalb ATi. 
Und der i5 hält locker 4-5 Jahre durch, um Spiele auf passablen Settings zu spielen.


----------



## botr (2. Dezember 2011)

StylezQ schrieb:
			
		

> Thx @ CoXxOnE. Das Gleiche wollte ich auch schreiben.
> 
> Von PhysX halte ich überhaupt nichts und im €/FpS Bereich liegt die 6970 vor der 570 und 580 - deshalb ATi.
> Und der i5 hält locker 4-5 Jahre durch, um Spiele auf passablen Settings zu spielen.



Na da mach wirst dann sehen was ich meine....

Ps: keine ahnung nur mal neben bei es sind 8 threads und nicht 8 cores zur info
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1648631
Was glaubst du in 2 jahren ist ....

Und streit nicht mit mir!!!! Schöne zeit


----------



## <BaSh> (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

@botr BTT pls
@Te bin auch der Meinung das der I5 noch einige Jahre reichen sollte.
Zumindest für mittlere Details sollte es noch 3 Jahre reichen (außer natürlich bei schlecht programmierten spielen wie The Witcher 2 )


----------



## StylezQ (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Hallo Leute,

hier ein paar Fragen:

Heute wurde das NZXT Phantom 410 vorgestellt.
Lohnt es sich dieses anstatt des Großem zu kaufen, da ich 1. eh ein Window einbauen wollte (30€ mehr beim großem), 2. So viel Platz gar nicht brauche, 3. es billiger ist und 4 auch ein 240er Radi reinpasst.
Da spare ich locker noch mal min 60 € (Preis von dem kleinem 99.90€; Preis groß: 130+30Window).

Außerdem werde ich wahrscheinlich eine HD 6950er kaufen und diese dann zu einer 6970er unlocken. Ich habe mal in diesem Forum gelesen, dass es eine Liste aller unlockbaren 6950er geben soll. Hat jemand zufällig einen Link?
Es wird wohl diese 6950er werden, wenn unlockbar.
Diese Karte würde in das kleine Phantom passen.

Da ich (leider) noch Schüler bin habe ich halt ein beschränktes Budget.

Greets


----------



## StylezQ (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

*<<PUSH>>*
und sry wg. Dopplepost.

Ich habe mir überlegt, den i5 2500k durch einen Xeon E3-1230 zu ersetzen.
Übertakten der CPU bringt bei Spielen eig. nicht so viel  und wenn ich rendere etc. ist der Xeon meilenweit besser als der i5.

Was mein ihr?

Und noch, Phantom oder Phantom 410? ​


----------



## botr (3. Dezember 2011)

StylezQ schrieb:
			
		

> <<PUSH>>
> und sry wg. Dopplepost.
> 
> Ich habe mir überlegt, den i5 2500k durch einen Xeon E3-1230 zu ersetzen.
> ...



Und wie oc was bringt in spielen gta 4 is das volle beispiel 23 fps min mehr

Wenn du mehr spielst als filme zu erstellen ect is i5 (für mich zu alt), i7 besser und Performance mäßig die bessere Wahl...


----------



## StylezQ (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Naja, ca 50/50. Mache öfters Gamereviews und schneide Videos für Kumpels etc.. In Sachen rendern ist der Xeon besser als der i5 und i7 wg HT


----------



## botr (4. Dezember 2011)

StylezQ schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ca 50/50. Mache öfters Gamereviews und schneide Videos für Kumpels etc.. In Sachen rendern ist der Xeon besser als der i5 und i7 wg HT



Ich hab 9,74 punkte im cinebench 2600k hat 6,75 im standarttakt ,deiner xeon e31230 hat 6,53 also nicht besser sorry


----------



## StylezQ (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Aber besser als der ungefähr genau so teure i5 2500k vermute ich mal, oder?

*//Edit:*

Gibt es bei dem Board billigere Alternativen? Sollte aber P67 Chipsatz sein.


----------



## botr (4. Dezember 2011)

StylezQ schrieb:
			
		

> Aber besser als der ungefähr genau so teure i5 2500k vermute ich mal, oder?
> 
> //Edit:
> 
> Gibt es bei dem Board billigere Alternativen? Sollte aber P67 Chipsatz sein.



Wieviel willst du geben fürs mb?
Ja schneller als i5 is er...was rendern angeht


----------



## StylezQ (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 2600k im NZXT Phantom white*

Schau darum gehts ja.
Also das aktuelle (Asus P8P67 Rev 3.1) würde bisschen mehr als 100€ kosten.
Ka vlt 20-30€ weniger.


----------

